

1and1.com and Collection agency - soho33

We were hosting 2 dedicated servers with 1and1 for a few years paying around $600 a month for both. however in the past two months due to some increase traffic between the two servers tehmselves (web server &#38; databse server) the bandwidth spiked so they billed us $7500 each month. so now we owe $15000.<p>When creating the account i made the mistake of putting my own name (canadian resident) but used our business (registered in the states) visa card. the address used is also a states address (my partners old home address).<p>so now 1and1 is sending the amount to collection agency. Is there anyway they can link this account back to me just based on my name? even though the visa is a comapny visa and the address is an US address when i live in canada.<p>the collection agency is NCO. can we usually sort out a deal with them to meet half way or something? i just dont want this to ruin my credit history.
======
jason_slack
Have you verified that you actually owe them $15,000. I mean double checked
the billing, invoices, etc? I mean $600 -> $7500 seems like a very high
increase all of the sudden.

Get everything in writing.

After that, offer to make payments. They will complain at this, but hold firm.
Dont be afraid to play hardball. Collection agencies are out for the easy win
and expect you to bend over and give in.

They will threaten legal action. This is hogwash mostly, a scare tactic. It
will take them a very long while to go this route because it costs them way
more than they ever admit to.

